# OMG!..pinch me!.. Orange Crush legends!



## Canadacan (Aug 3, 2018)

I recently made it over to a fellow collectors house to see what he had for sale in the extra's boxes, and boy did I get some bottles I've longed for! Five of them were quarts with 3 being from Canada  I still have to go back as I have over 2 more dozen bottles on hold, many more are Crush but I also have a few other Canadian brands sprinkled in..lol

Here is the break down of what you are looking at, so we have from left to right 10oz Canadian, 30oz clear Canada, 30oz brown Krinkly Canadian, 26oz Mae West Canadian, 10oz Mae West bilingual and English, 28oz OC green USA, 26oz USA, No size white label USA, Full 1/2 pint Pat'd USA, Ward's Lemon Crush USA,  6oz Crush with seldom seen 'PATENTED'...it's kind of hiding a bit at the end.





​


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice collection right there.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 3, 2018)

Spirit Bear said:


> Nice collection right there.


Thank you!...yes it is a great expansion for my collection with some of, if not the rarest known Orange Crush bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow, Those are nice. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## bottle-bud (Aug 3, 2018)

That green quart is really nice. Beautiful bottle.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 3, 2018)

Those are beautiful! I especially like that 30 oz amber Krinkly bottle. Congratulations!


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 3, 2018)

An excellent array of Crush bottles. Congrats! I like the green one a lot!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow!!!  Those were all in the extras boxes???  It's hard enough to find some of those at any price, let alone get one to stuff into an extras box!  I didn't know some of these even existed.  I'm very curious to see what the other bottles still on hold are!


----------



## mikeodigs (Aug 3, 2018)

I like the GREEN one , Sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 4, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow!!!  Those were all in the extras boxes???  It's hard enough to find some of those at any price, let alone get one to stuff into an extras box!  I didn't know some of these even existed.  I'm very curious to see what the other bottles still on hold are!



Yea the Canadian quarts are crazy tough!...The clear Krinkly  quart with Crushy on it is the easiest to get...and at that they don't come available very often, next would be the brown ACL Krinkly with Crushy...a couple of these surfaced on ebay a while back and commanded pretty good prices., I still need the other style Krinkly quart now...it has the same label as the 7oz brown Krinkly.
The toughest, probably of any Orange Crush bottle period, and probably the most sought after is the 26oz Mae West...I've never even seen one for sale on ebay ever.
I'm extremely fortunate to have acquired them all in one place.  
Well most of the rest on hold are USA Crush bottles (some really tough ones to find!)...I only have a few Canadian other brands.. one of them is a Cross's green quart variation that I needed, and a clear Cross's quart that I'd never seen!


----------



## Saturn Doll (Aug 8, 2018)

Incredible!! We have Orange Crush in Australia, but only the clear. Thanks so Much for Sharing!!


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 8, 2018)

Saturn Doll said:


> Incredible!! We have Orange Crush in Australia, but only the clear. Thanks so Much for Sharing!!


Hmm...no brown bottles from 40's, 50's???...bummer!....glad you like, and your welcome for posting!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks like you scored big time!


----------



## JKL (Aug 10, 2018)

Those bottles are fantastic!
Congrats ont he find.  
Amazing those were in an "extras" box.


----------



## jarhead67 (Aug 19, 2018)

Very nice! While eBay seems to be the go-to place for scoring hard to find pieces to add to our collections, it goes to show that local collectors and shows still bring some of the best surprises. Very nice collection in its own right.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 20, 2018)

JKL thanks!.... jarhead67 you are quite right, many tough to get items do come up on ebay!....and thanks for recognising the fact that just these bottles alone are quite the grouping, pretty amazing considering this would normally take years and years to search out individually.


----------



## mrosman (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi again Bottle Master (?Leon).... I believe, looking at the picture of all those lovely bottles, you visited my friend Ron B., south of Vancouver...  When I decided, after 30 years, to stop collecting Orange Crush bottles, Ron bought my whole collection, which of course gave him many valuable and rare bottles to trade or sell. You made a great haul of some very difficult bottles to find.... congrats
Michael


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 3, 2019)

mrosman said:


> Hi again Bottle Master (?Leon).... I believe, looking at the picture of all those lovely bottles, you visited my friend Ron B., south of Vancouver...  When I decided, after 30 years, to stop collecting Orange Crush bottles, Ron bought my whole collection, which of course gave him many valuable and rare bottles to trade or sell. You made a great haul of some very difficult bottles to find.... congrats
> Michael



Thanks Michael!... (Canadacan)> Ivan... I live just across the river from Ron B. Yes I was pretty excited to get those bottles from him! It really built up my collection instantly.
Ivan


----------



## mrosman (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi Ivan... glad you picked those up from Ron.... when I sold our house, I had to unload my collection. Fortunately Ron grabbed it. Moving from a house of 46 years to an apartment, just could not handle the collection. However, I am still selling my book once and a while, and certainly do follow the listings, occasionally making a small additional, sometimes 'rude' comment. Some feel they have a $100 bottle when its worth $3-5. Nice to hear you are doing fine and keep up the O.C. collecting. I still communicate every few days with Ron and ask him questions, and give him leads.  Regards, Mike


----------



## oddbottles (Apr 17, 2019)

Love Orange Crush. Not a bottle but doubt any one has seen one of these. Got it man years ago and was told it was a prize for sales . Sorry but not for sale


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 18, 2019)

Well that's an interesting item!...thanks for sharing.
So what is it made of?


----------



## oddbottles (Apr 18, 2019)

It is a chalkware / plaster item. Measures about 5 inches high. I have watched Ebay for many years and Google searched it. Have not seen another one. I am guessing that it is from the 1940's but if you have some thoughts on that let me know. There are no maker markings on it.

Thanks

Oddbottle

PS I am looking for Felix the Cat paper label bottles


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 19, 2019)

oddbottles said:


> It is a chalkware / plaster item. Measures about 5 inches high. I have watched Ebay for many years and Google searched it. Have not seen another one. I am guessing that it is from the 1940's but if you have some thoughts on that let me know. There are no maker markings on it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Chalkware  is cool, it's sure in nice shape. Yes I agree 1940's as per that style of 'Crushy'...do mind if I share that photo to my facebook page? (Orange Crush Collectors Group)
Ahh the Felix..so tough to get good examples because of demand, where you from?


----------



## oddbottles (Apr 19, 2019)

Canadacan said:


> Chalkware  is cool, it's sure in nice shape. Yes I agree 1940's as per that style of 'Crushy'...do mind if I share that photo to my facebook page? (Orange Crush Collectors Group)
> Ahh the Felix..so tough to get good examples because of demand, where you from?



Feel free to list the photo on your page. I like the rush -rush - rush on the bottom. Kind of fits the modern world lol .

In terms of Felix I have the paper ginger ale , small acl ginger ale, the large acl ginger ale , the paper label club soda with cap , the opener , the tray as well as a company receipt. Took a log time to  accumulate. I am prepared to  pay a good price for the right item.

 I will be selling a few bottles I have that are surplus to  my collection . I am primarily a toy collector but veer out occasionally.

I live in Hamilton . Ontario

Oddbottles


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 25, 2019)

oddbottles said:


> Feel free to list the photo on your page. I like the rush -rush - rush on the bottom. Kind of fits the modern world lol .
> 
> In terms of Felix I have the paper ginger ale , small acl ginger ale, the large acl ginger ale , the paper label club soda with cap , the opener , the tray as well as a company receipt. Took a log time to  accumulate. I am prepared to  pay a good price for the right item.
> 
> ...




Yeah I just can't seem to nail down any more Felix stuff...I have a few extra duplicate ACL quarts but that's about it, I always seem to miss the items when they come up.
I noted the RUSH slogan from Crush is on one of the 40's signs. ​


----------



## Eric (Apr 25, 2019)

Great Crushy display piece... Is it just one sided? wonder if it sat on the counter or near the register. very nice.


----------



## oddbottles (May 1, 2019)

It is one sided and completely flat and unpainted on the back. Still surprised I have never seen another after many years. You must have had to  sell a lot of Orange Crush to  get one lol.


----------

